# NFAA shoot info?



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

zestycj7 said:


> Is there anyplace to go to click on to get info on the NFAA shoots?
> I have looked and can't find anywhere to see info for any of the shoots.
> What I am looking for is for the Outdoor nats, marked and umarked 3-D nat. shoots. What kind of yardages, how many targets and how are the 3-D targets scored.
> Don.


You can see the quick summary of the shooting styles here: http://fieldarchery.com/field/styles.cfm

Overview of the Field round is here: http://fieldarchery.com/field/info.cfm

Or download the Constitution and By-Laws, which includes ALL the tournament rules here: http://fieldarchery.com/about/documents.cfm (choose Constitution & By-Laws 2012, 2013)


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

wa-prez said:


> You can see the quick summary of the shooting styles here: http://fieldarchery.com/field/styles.cfm
> 
> Overview of the Field round is here: http://fieldarchery.com/field/info.cfm
> 
> Or download the Constitution and By-Laws, which includes ALL the tournament rules here: http://fieldarchery.com/about/documents.cfm (choose Constitution & By-Laws 2012, 2013)


 Thank you for the info, But what I really need is the info for the unmarked yardage 3-D nats. Something like this would be great.http://www.cbhsaa.net/CVAFall.pdf
Does the NFAA have any info like this?
Don.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

left margin, click on SCHEDULE


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

zestycj7 said:


> Thank you for the info, But what I really need is the info for the unmarked yardage 3-D nats. Something like this would be great.http://www.cbhsaa.net/CVAFall.pdf
> Does the NFAA have any info like this?
> Don.


Don, As far as Marked then you need a range layout from Redding 
If you go to the NFAA web site you can bring up the Constitution/Bylaws for scoring Un-marked 3-D also various rules for that type of shoot.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

zestycj7 said:


> I really need the info for the unmarked yardage 3-D nats. Does the NFAA have any info like this?


Here is a clip from the NFAA Constitution and By-Laws referenced in my earlier post!

K. NFAA 3-D Rules and Regulations: For Marked and Unmarked Tournaments National and Sectional - State Optional.
1. GENERAL RULES AND REGULATIONS
1.1 NFAA National Marked 3-D will consist of 70 3-D targets or as determined by the NFAA. National Unmarked 3-D will consist of a minimum of 60 3-D targets.Sectional and State (optional) marked and unmarked rounds will consist of a minimum of 30 3-D targets in two or more courses.
1.2 Tournaments may be two or three-day events as required by tournament host. Each day there will be shooting assignments posted with times and ranges for competition for the day.
5. SPECTATORS AND GUESTS (PRESS)
5.1 No spectators are allowed on the tournament ranges during competition, unless allowed by the Tournament Director. (The condition of the ranges, weather conditions or safety factors may not permit this.) Every effort will be made to accommodate the media.
5.2 Cameras are not allowed on unmarked tournament ranges until the last day of the competition.. Marked ranges may have cameras at the discretion of the Tournament Director. The use of a flash camera during competition is prohibited. (Tournament Director may make special exceptions for the working press with official press credentials.)
6. GUEST COMPETITORS:
At the NFAA National tournaments, with a joint agreement between the host organization and the NFAA Council, and at the Sectional tournaments, with a joint agreement between the host organization and the Section Directors, guests will be allowed to compete in the tournaments, however, they must pay the same entry fee as the NFAA members and they will not be eligible for any NFAA awards. These classes (GUEST CLASSES) will be the sole responsibility of the host clubs or organizations for their awards.
7. AWARDS:
7.1 At National tournaments, the Non-Pro classes will compete for Belt Buckles and Medals only.
7.2 At Sectional tournaments, the Non- Pro classes will compete for Plaques, patches and medals.
7.3 At both National and Sectional tournaments, the Pros will compete in the Money Class in their division. Cash awards and a Plaque and patch for first place only.
8. GENERAL SHOOTING RULES AND REGULATIONS
8.1 Prior to the start of each tournament, the archer is required to check in at the registration desk. You should double-check your target assignments and your shooting classification. All archers are responsible for checking to be sure there are no errors in their registration. This will be the only time you can make changes in your classification, and/or shooting time. After the tournament begins, it will not be possible to make changes. Remember it is the shooter’s responsibility to get his or her target assignments, range assignment and scorecards. Scorecards may
never leave the archery tournament. Scorecards must be double signed by shooter and “scorers” in that group. This signature is a guarantee that the score is accurate and true. If scorecards are turned in not tallied or not properly signed, they will be disqualified and/or the lowest score used for official score. All scorecards must be turned in no later than one hour after the completion of that round.
8.2 Prior to the start of competition, all shooters may be expected to attend a “precompetition meeting”. These meetings are for information and special announcements from the Tournament Committee. These meetings will begin
forty-five (45) minutes prior to the start of competition, or as announced by the Tournament Committee.
8.3 The NFAA has adopted the 300 ft. per second rule with a 3% margin of error as measured by the official on-site chronographs. Each competitor understands and agrees that they may be required to shoot the designated tournament on-site chronographs. If after shooting 3 arrows through the chronograph after a tournament round, the average speed exceeds 309 ft. per second, then that round score will be immediately disqualified, with no exceptions.
8.4 The NFAA maximum draw-weight of a bow shall not exceed eighty pounds (80) lbs.
8.5 All targets will be 3-D animals placed vertical to the horizon and all archers are required to return the targets to this position after removing their arrows. No target may be place at an angle greater that that which would create a glance-off.
8.6 The NFAA National Marked 3-D maximum distance will be 101 yards, provided targets of adequate size are used. Sectional and State (optional) Marked 3-D maximum distance will be 60 yards. National, Sectional and State (optional)
Unmarked 3-D maximum distance will be 50 yards. Distances on marked 3-D courses will be measured with a tape or more accurate measuring device. Handheld range finders will not be used.
8.7 Participants will be assigned in minimum groups of three shooters per target, and shooters are required to be at their assigned target 5 minutes prior to start times.
8.8 Each archer will shoot their arrows with one foot touching the appropriate stake for the division and class in which they are registered.
8.9 No archer will write down distance-to-target information or notes on an unmarked 3-D range, or will refer to written memoranda concerning distance-to-target while shooting an unmarked course.
9. PROTESTS
9.1 All NFAA tournaments will have a “Protest Committee” made up of the Tournament Directors, State Directors and NFAA officials present. This committee will be made up of 5 members present.
9.2 Any grievance or protest must be filed in writing with the Tournament Director within one (1) hour from the completion of that competitive round. This protest must include the names of all parties and witnesses involved with the said grievance. It is the responsibility of the person or persons filing the grievance to have this information written down and signed by all parties involved. There is a $50.00 cash protest fee. All participants must be available to be interviewed by the Committee at the time of filing. If the committee rules in favor of the protest, or if
the protest is withdrawn, the fee will be returned. 
9.3 All decisions of the Committee will be final, but a full report of grievance and decision will be submitted to the RIC committee for review. Any agreement acted upon must be signed off on that day, or before the conclusion of the tournament if at all possible, by the parties involved.
10. SCORING
10.1 The National marked 3-D will conform to the Western Trail (Redding) format of 2 arrows, scoring 11-10-8 each. Or as determined by the NFAA. Marked and Unmarked Sectional and State (optional) 3-D will shoot a 1 arrow format, scoring 12-10-8-5. National Unmarked 3-D shall use the 1 arrow format scoring 12-10-8-5.
10.10 Arrows in corresponding areas of the target will be scored with point values as follows:
12 – Highest Score
10 – 2 nd Scoring Ring
8 – 3rd Scoring Ring
5 – Outside Scoring Area (ANTLERS AND HORNS, NO SCORE)
“X” – NO SCORE
10.11 All tied scores will be broken by the number of 12 Rings; except in the case of a first place tie. When this occurs, a sudden death shoot-off will take place. All shooters tied for 1st place will shoot one (1) arrow. The arrow which is determined to be the closest to the 12 ring will be declared the winner. If two shooters tie by
being the same distance to the 12 ring, they will shoot until the tie is broken. This will be true for all classes. If competitors are not present, ties will be broken by Rule of First Points dropped. [If possible use same ranges when comparing cards to break ties].
10.12 A witnessed bounce-out will be re-shot. If an arrow is shot at a target and is suspected by the archer or the group as a pass-through then proceed by letting the next archer in order shoot. Archers not standing at the stake should always observe where the arrow strikes the target for this reason. When all shooters of a group have completed shooting, one (1) “scorer” may proceed to the target to see if there was a pass-through or if the arrow is embedded in the target. If it is embedded in the target, he will request the group to come to the target, and observe pushing back the arrow to score. If the arrow has passed-through, then the “scorer” has to return to the group so the archer can shoot another arrow at the target to score. As soon as possible, tell Range officials which target you had a pass-through on, so it can be replaced or repaired.
10.13 After shooting the last arrow, the group shall stand together away from the shooting stake if shooting in close quarters. This will let others know you are through. When it is safe, all shooters are to proceed to the target to score all arrows before any arrows are pulled from the target. If any shooter pulls arrows from a target before the score callers and the scorekeepers can officially record them to the cards by sight, that shooter automatically receives an “X” for said target. 
10.14 In consideration of time, no shooter will glass the target while standing at the shooting stake after shooting their arrow. Shooters may glass the target prior to shooting, but still be reminded of the time factor restrictions. After assuming their position at the stake, 2 minutes are allowed to shoot one (1) arrow. The shooter will receive a verbal warning from the group for the first offense. Second warning will be a five point (5) penalty from target score, but no less than an “X”. Each subsequent offense will receive same (5) pt. penalty but no less than an “X”.
10.15 An arrow inadvertently dropped while transferring the arrow from the quiver to the bow in preparation of a shot or an arrow that falls off the arrow rest or accidentally releases from the string in preparation of making a shot may be recovered if within reach of the archer from the appropriate shooting stake.
11. EQUIPMENT FAILURE: An archer declaring equipment failure, verified by the group may leave the range to report the equipment failure to a tournament official. Upon reporting to an official, the archer will have forty-five minutes (45) to make necessary repairs or replacement and re-sight the repaired equipment. The archer will then rejoin the
original group and continue shooting the remaining targets. All targets missed will be shot under make up rules with a scorekeeper and witness. Any equipment failure that results in an arrow being released toward a target will be scored as it lies, a missed target may not be re-shot. Each archer is limited to one (1) equipment failure per tournament. If a second equipment failure occurs, the archer will remain with his or her group to act as a scorer or scorekeeper.
12. BINOCULARS and RANGE FINDERS:
12.1 Binoculars and spotting scopes will be allowed. They may be checked at random by tournament officials or individuals in your shooting group. You may ask to check theirs as well.
12.2 If any marks are deemed inappropriate by an official, the glasses will be confiscated and presented to the Tournament Director and committee for examination. In addition, any binoculars and or spotting scopes that have been
pro-marked by the factory and are being used by the shooter as a range finding device, will be confiscated and will be presented for review to the tournament committee. Penalty for this if found guilty will be disqualification.
12.3 On unmarked ranges, no range finders are allowed. On marked 3-D ranges, range finders would be allowed if announced and advertised as to be used. This would be left as an option to the Tournament Officials.
12.4 An archer may not hold any equipment in line with the target for use as a range finder, and after an archer has set his/her sight, may not let down and re-set the sight. A verbal warning may be given from the group for a first offense. A second offense may be assessed a penalty of 5 points by the group. Each subsequent offense may be assessed a 5 point penalty.
13. PROCEDURE FOR FINDING LOST ARROWS:
As a safety consideration, and to insure a timely competition, no archer will go behind a target to look for a lost arrow, unless you can see it at time of scoring. Always keep at least (2) two archers in front of target to insure that no other group will shoot said target while you are retrieving the arrow. If you cannot visibly see the arrow, make a note to return with a range official, after the completion of the round.
14. CLASSES AND DIVISIONS: Equipment for 3-D is in accordance with existing NFAA Style and Division equipment rules.
14.1 National Unmarked, Sectional and State (optional) Marked and Unmarked Youth and Cub maximum distances.
YOUTH Marked maximum – 45 yards Unmarked maximum – 40 yards Stakes = Blue
CUB Marked and Unmarked maximum – 25 yards Stakes = Black
14.2 Adult Traditional and Longbow archers shoot Blue Stakes.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Much thanks for the info everyone.
Don.


----------

